# Frans Burman on blessedness as the reward of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (May 5, 2021)

Now also, God’s kindness is that he would want to summon the creature, who by default has been subordinated to him and owes him everything by natural obligation, to special communion with him by entering into a covenant, and would want to temper his completely absolute rule with that self-indulgence of love and mutual obligation.

The result was that the man, who had been made with a fixed means to the supreme blessedness, was firmly able to expect that blessedness, not only because of God’s sheer goodness and natural love for the creatures, in each manner promised to him, but certainly also because of the covenant, and thus on account of God’s truthfulness and faithfulness. Now also, this agreement of the covenant impels reward and certain great and abundant gift, which the man would have been able to hold out to God because of God’s law that he knew by nature.

For the reference, see Frans Burman on blessedness as the reward of the covenant of works.


----------

